# What happened to DAR amp's?



## machinehead91 (Feb 20, 2014)

I have seen videos about of their work and such but nothing seems to have been said since early 2013? 

Did the company go bust?


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Feb 20, 2014)

EDIT: I've been corrected.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 20, 2014)

^ complete crap

They ran out of money, simple as that


----------



## cGoEcYk (Feb 20, 2014)

Did anyone ever get their amps? I thought that was the problem. Their business model was something like you send them a few $K and then you never get your amp... maybe that's why things didnt work out for them.


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Feb 20, 2014)

technomancer said:


> ^ complete crap
> 
> They ran out of money, simple as that



Thank you for letting me know before that rumor had a chance to spread.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Feb 20, 2014)

Yep, lots of people never got there amp(s). A far as I know Frederick never even got a proper one and it was his signature amp.


----------



## Alcoholocaust (Feb 21, 2014)

6 amps were sent out in total. A bunch of people pre-ordered and are still trying to get refunds. Mike disappeared for good around a year ago.


----------



## USMarine75 (Feb 21, 2014)

Sooo... scratch that off my GAS list.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 21, 2014)

I wonder if there are any amps similar to DARs? Only ones that some to mind are the Fortin NATAS, Randall Thrasher, Satan, and UN120.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Feb 21, 2014)

The fine tuning parameters that was going to feature on the actual models would have rivaled the Axe-Fx in tweak ability. There was also going to be an Impulse Loader Pedal and a host of other awesome units.


----------



## DestroyerD (Feb 22, 2014)

I have an fbm100


----------



## Krucifixtion (Feb 22, 2014)

Just read through the DAR FBM thread that's huge. The guy promised a lot and failed to deliver and still owes people tons of money back....


----------



## Albionic (Feb 22, 2014)

Seems to me even though it's an expensive amp/preamp the cost of manufacture of the products he was offering far outstripped what he was charging. Imagine the labour it would take to hand build these things. Then the machining costs. I don't believe that the products were ever viable commercially. Then you have garantees to support. It just don't add up.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Feb 23, 2014)

Our old guitarist had one and recorded a lot of our last album with it. I don't think it was anything special, I actually thought it sounded kind of weak. Sucks that people didn't get the amps they paid for though.


----------

